# Question on plow chain



## Dodgesnofiter (Sep 8, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...73681901758.1073741827.100000874060956&type=3

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...73681901758.1073741827.100000874060956&type=3

Changing from fixed rod lift from a tractor to a chain, as it should be. Question is should I just run the chain through the lift plate or put a pin with hook on it? Otherwise I will just use the threaded rod that is on there till after this storm. I have attached picture of lift rod and plow lift plate/triangle. Thank you.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

The other 3 threads didn't answer this?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Just use a grade 8 bolt, and a lock nut, run chain the bolt. Your are going to need to remove the top hose, and put a breather on the cylinder for it to work. Just my opinion.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

use a bolt use a clevis,

I don't see a need to remove the "top" hose or any hose.
float or power down all have the same effect with a slack chain.


----------



## Dodgesnofiter (Sep 8, 2010)

Randall Ave;2083203 said:


> Just use a grade 8 bolt, and a lock nut, run chain the bolt. Your are going to need to remove the top hose, and put a breather on the cylinder for it to work. Just my opinion.


Thank you for comment. I see the above comment and don't mean to be an idiot, just bored with no snow. Appreciate your advise.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Not 100% sure on the hose. Been thinking on it as that setup is a little different. You are getting snow today?


----------



## Dodgesnofiter (Sep 8, 2010)

Randall Ave;2084265 said:


> Not 100% sure on the hose. Been thinking on it as that setup is a little different. You are getting snow today?


So far just sleet. May not need the truck this year. Thanks for comment.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Dodgesnofiter;2083102 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...73681901758.1073741827.100000874060956&type=3
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...73681901758.1073741827.100000874060956&type=3
> 
> Changing from fixed rod lift from a tractor to a chain, as it should be. Question is should I just run the chain through the lift plate or put a pin with hook on it? Otherwise I will just use the threaded rod that is on there till after this storm. I have attached picture of lift rod and plow lift plate/triangle. Thank you.


You should NOT be changing it to a chain. You can't downpressure through a chain. You should figure out how the hydraulics work on that thing and fix them.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

I just noticed that the three point hitch link isn't attached to the top of the plow like I first thought. It's just resting there, right? 
You say the previous owner said it has float. Ask him how to make it float. I agree, it shouldn't need a chain to make it float. Tractor loaders can be set to float and they don't have chains. It's a matter of how the hydraulics are set up.
My advice is put the plow on the truck and see what lever controls what. It shouldn't be hard to figure out.
A word of caution, we plow Town roads with loaded ten wheelers and pushing hard drifts with the wing will occasionally push th truck sideways. I would thing that truck would be more vulnerable to bouncing off hard banks.


----------



## Dodgesnofiter (Sep 8, 2010)

Yes in that picture I just had the hitch resting as the plow was off the truck. I have since put a chain on but keep the three point hitch rod in the cab of the truck in case I need to scrap ice or down pressure. Luckily the plow weighs a lot so it can back drag well even with chain. I was able to get familiar with the hydraulics it is just like driving a bulldozer.


----------

